# Any problem areas with a Trek 1220 zx



## fuzzwardo (Sep 16, 2014)

I found a what is listed as a Trek 1220 zx and was wondering if it is a decent older bike? I read somewhere about a bonded aluminum frame? and never heard that term before. Will it hold up to a 260 lb rider? What size tires can it run? Up to a 28 mm tire? bigger? What else can you tell me about this model?


----------

